# Any Body Know Any Breeders In WV Or VA?



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm trying to find a good breeder in WV, VA, or any state close. Right now I'm really trying to get a dog I can work with and turn into a beast. Also, what are some good bloodlines to look for?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a word of advice, if you approached anyone I mess with with dogs amd started talking about making a dog a "beast" we'd laugh in your face and send you on your way told never to return....

Maybe try explaining to us what kind of dog you would like, the activities you plan to do with said dog, where it would be housed, your prior history with dogs, so in and so on...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Just a word of advice, if you approached anyone I mess with with dogs amd started talking about making a dog a "beast" we'd laugh in your face and send you on your way told never to return....
> 
> Maybe try explaining to us what kind of dog you would like, the activities you plan to do with said dog, where it would be housed, your prior history with dogs, so in and so on...


Yes...what he said. :goodpost:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

JimmyBird said:


> I'm trying to find a good breeder in WV, VA, or any state close. Right now I'm really trying to get a dog I can work with and turn into a beast. Also, what are some good bloodlines to look for?


No offense, and I mean this in the nicest way possible, but you sound like an idiot. Bc of people like you, with that mentality, its the reason we have BSL and why the public fears these kind of dogs; because jackasses like you want a "beast".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Just a word of advice, if you approached anyone I mess with with dogs amd started talking about making a dog a "beast" we'd laugh in your face and send you on your way told never to return....
> 
> Maybe try explaining to us what kind of dog you would like, the activities you plan to do with said dog, where it would be housed, your prior history with dogs, so in and so on...


Trust me I'm not trying to be rude but I didn't ask for a smart a$$ remark. Truthfully there isn't much to do where I live and when I am not working I don't have anything to do so I have al the time in the world. I don't really want to put a dog in weight pulling right now as a sport or whatever but maby later in the future. I want to make a dog look like a beast like all of the dogs I have seen on here. It will be in my house, don't see why that is relevant but ok.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its relevant bcuz I would never place a dog with sum1 who took the approach you did. I have access to dog you would crap your pants over and would be more than considered a beast.... but we dnt just sell dogs willy nilly to any loud mouth a hole askn.... if you cant answer simple questions u cant have one of my dogs.... 

Again not necessarily pointed at you but you approach to gain the info you want needs A LOT of polishing ... and since we have everything for paperless mutts to herding dogs to bullys to apbts and back once again youd have to be much more specific on your wants....


And a smartass remark hasnt been made yet snookums....


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> No offense, and I mean this in the nicest way possible, but you sound like an idiot. Bc of people like you, with that mentality, its the reason we have BSL and why the public fears these kind of dogs; because jackasses like you want a "beast".
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


By beast I mean a dog that is ripped like most of the dogs I see on here. I would never have a mean dog. And before you come at me calling me a jackass saying its my fault there is BSL then know who you are talking to. I love pitbulls as a breed, in WV most of the cities have laws against "aggressive dog breeds". In fact the city I live in have law against pitbulls. So what I do is have events and go show how well mannered my dogs are. I have never worked a dog out or whatever and made it muscular or anything so I don't know much about it. I come here so I can talk to friendly people that can help me so I don't accidentally harm a dog. But it's dumb assess like you that ruin it for me and try to make me out to be something I'm not.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

JimmyBird said:


> But it's dumb assess like you that ruin it for me and try to make me out to be something I'm not.


Honey, *I* didn't ruin it for you. YOU did that all YOURSELF by asking for a "beast". But if your one of those people that need to blame others, that's fine. Whatever makes you sleep better at night

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

JimmyBird said:


> And before you come at me calling me a jackass saying its my fault there is BSL then know who you are talking to. I love pitbulls as a breed, in WV most of the cities have laws against "aggressive dog breeds". In fact the city I live in have law against pitbulls.


LoL so your not even allowed "pit bulls" in your town yet you want a "beast". Smh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> LoL so your not even allowed "pit bulls" in your town yet you want a "beast". Smh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Legally I guess not but I know all of the police officers and know the mayor very well and they have all met my dog and dogs I have raised in the past so they over look it. But if someone else has one then they do a lot of investigating and if they think the dog isn't right then they tell the owner they have to get rid of it. It's actually any dog that is considered an "aggressive breed". BTW these are pictures I have taken off of this site. These are all beasts.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Id suggest u pm ask whos pics those are.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Top two I believe are bred by performancekennels (know the second one is that is Tempest and I believe the first is either Earl or Barca) and the other was owned by AmericanPit13


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

JimmyBird said:


> Trust me I'm not trying to be rude but I didn't ask for a smart a$$ remark. Truthfully there isn't much to do where I live and when I am not working I don't have anything to do so I have al the time in the world. I don't really want to put a dog in weight pulling right now as a sport or whatever but maby later in the future. I want to make a dog look like a beast like all of the dogs I have seen on here. It will be in my house, don't see why that is relevant but ok.


I can tell you NOW absolutely NO *Respectable* breeder would ever sell to you with this comment right here. Now on a speuter contract MAYBE but, I doubt it. Not to mention the BSL in your area.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

MSK said:


> I can tell you NOW absolutely NO *Respectable* breeder would ever sell to you with this comment right here. Now on a speuter contract MAYBE but, I doubt it. Not to mention the BSL in your area.


Buuuut he knows the MAYOR and the POLICE!!

I hate when people think they are "above the law"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

MSK said:


> I can tell you NOW absolutely NO *Respectable* breeder would ever sell to you with this comment right here. Now on a speuter contract MAYBE but, I doubt it. Not to mention the BSL in your area.


Please tell me whats so wrong with what I said. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Buuuut he knows the MAYOR and the POLICE!!
> 
> I hate when people think they are "above the law"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think I'm above the law, I just know how to raise a dog and they know it.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lmao yeah stack ya up 20gs ill let ya get a fixed runt.... anyone who cant answer questions, is abive the laws, and can raise bulldog "right" so it wont be da is paying for stupidity with me...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

JimmyBird said:


> Truthfully there isn't much to do where I live and when I am not working I don't have anything to do so I have al the time in the world. I don't really want to put a dog in weight pulling right now as a sport or whatever but maby later in the future.


Okay first of all sounds like you want one out of boredom. Then you say no weight pull "right now" well I mean its been done but to get a real champ you need to start early. Then about 9/10 of respectable breeders will still want the dog if not titled on limited registration from the speuter then they would most likely want dock diving, lure coursing, therapy work, I mean something done with the dog. I mean not all do that but, theirs quite a few that do and more doing it everyday with the registries starting to let speutered dogs title.



> I want to make a dog look like a beast like all of the dogs I have seen on here.


Not trying to be nasty but, this doesn't sound very intelligent so that would go against you. Most people looking for a dog just for looks cause it looks like a BEAST want it for a guard dog or just for the scare effect. Not saying you are but, will come across that way at first glance.

Then MOST of all I don't care if you know the damn Pope no breeders gonna send a dog somewhere that authority could change and the dog would be taken.

Nuff said!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay the dogs whose pictures you posted belong to Lisa of Performance Kennels and Holly aka American Pit13.

Second any reputable breeder is going to want to know the specifics of how their dog will be kept, even the most minute details that you may not find necessary.

Third, regardless of who you know and how you raise and train dogs, if there is any type of BSL in your area, a reputable breeder will not sell you a dog and risk putting their dog in danger.

Everyone needs to tone down the attitudes. Op, JTP has yet to make a smart ass comment, trust me I know. Try approaching with a slightly different attitude. We care about the breed and the preservation and well being of these dogs so we tend to be a bit harsh towards new folks. Not trying to justify it, just speaking the truth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay the dogs whose pictures you posted belong to Lisa of Performance Kennels and Holly aka American Pit13.
> 
> Second any reputable breeder is going to want to know the specifics of how their dog will be kept, even the most minute details that you may not find necessary.
> 
> ...


Yes ma'am I apologize.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay the dogs whose pictures you posted belong to Lisa of Performance Kennels and Holly aka American Pit13.
> 
> Second any reputable breeder is going to want to know the specifics of how their dog will be kept, even the most minute details that you may not find necessary.
> 
> ...


I was just trying to point out that I am making a change in the city I live and grew up in. I don't know if I will post on this site again because of today but if I do I will be more specific. I didn't figure people would get so butt hurt over it. I'm not getting a dog because of boredom or getting one to look scary. If I wanted that I'd go to a couple of breeders that I have heard of that mix breeds that do look mean an "scary". But truthfully they are nothing but lazy dogs that will attack any body for no reason. I want to be able to produce a dog that I feel is the ultimate dog. I want a dog that looks healthy, knows simple and advanced commands, loves my family, and a dog I can take everywhere with me. If I go to just any breeder I don't know if the dog will grow up and not listen to me. I don't know if it will be a fat ass. I don't know if it has been mixed with some random dog. I do care about the breed and would like to know more but if I can't come to this site and figure out about the breed I have grown to love without being harassed then I'll go else where. I'm calling a truce, if you guys will ease up and ask questions so that I can prove i'm not a bad guy then go ahead other than that don't comment on any of my posts unless you are helping. I'm sure there was a time where every last one of you didn't know a lot.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Also before any of you spread a bad name about me and where I live I want you to know I am currently moving to a city that allows pitbulls. I was just trying to prove a point.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you trying to eventually breed dogs?


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Are you trying to eventually breed dogs?


That's not what I mean by produce.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Simmer down you said ask questions so I am... produce to dog folks means you did the breeding to make the pups.

A dog from any breeder will be obedient with proper training. How experienced with dog aggressive dogs are you? How many dogs and what breeds have you owned?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sorry but it just sounds like your contradicting yourself.

•You want a "pit bull" to prove to your town they're not bad dogs and you raise them right

• Now your moving?

Not trying to be a bitch, but you say something, someone points it out and you change around what you said and meant. Pick one or the other.

Your absolutely right, I was clueless and didn't know much and I am still learning. But ANY dog, regardless of breed, with good training, will listen & obey you. Just bc you get a well bred dog from a reputable breeder does NOT mean it's going to automatically listen & obey you & know "advanced commands". It takes time, energy, patience and LOTS of training.

You want to be taken seriously so change your attitude a bit

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

jimmybyrd,i'd like to suggest a few things to you that mite help your cause..

first read as much as you can find..plenty of articals on the www that can help you learn more towards the type of dog you're looking for..

next, when you come back here and I hope you do,just ask your question and be str8 up with it...the term you use[beast] I hear it from my kids about dogs in my yard.and they little bitty things. i know where you're coming from with that..but the way you had it worded is what put some of these folks on edge..

3rd..dont be so thin skinned.

it sounds like to me you're moving????wait till you get settled in and then have your ducks in a row...and then go talk to some folks in your area.
I;m sure they'll help you in you search

YIS, Ricky


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I'm sorry but it just sounds like your contradicting yourself.
> 
> •You want a "pit bull" to prove to your town they're not bad dogs and you raise them right
> 
> ...


Ice down rocky. No need to get slapped with the ban stick when hes starting to turn around and trying to learn.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I'm sorry but it just sounds like your contradicting yourself.
> 
> •You want a "pit bull" to prove to your town they're not bad dogs and you raise them right
> 
> ...


No, I have already proved to them that they are good dogs. The only thing keeping me in my current city is we are not done renovating the other house.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

No I'm really not trying to be a bitch, I'm saying how it looks, he's contradicting himself. "I wanna prove to my town..."

"Well no breeder would sell a dog to a BSL town"

"Oh now I'm moving"

I'm really not trying to be a bitch, I'm just saying how it looks if he wants to be taken seriously

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So you're saying you want a dog you can train to your standards, as well as enhance/expand your own knowledge in training, have a companion and working dog and reverse the public's point of view on the breed without having to risk getting a getting a dog with possible temperament issues or structure problems!? If i'm understanding you correctly you're telling us you want an APBT and not an AST or American Bully or any variations thereof. Okay then you've come to the right place. We have a harsh way of dealing with people who come on making statements like you said in your first couple posts like "i want to turn him into a beast" and "how i keep my dog is none of your business". Also, your remark about nobody posting on your thread, well that wont fly here because you're on a public forum and when you post openly like that, you're essentially inviting every member of this forum to comment, and believe me, the majority of us will at some point. If you leave the "street talk" out of your posts and sound like you've got an education and some respect for the game as well as yourself and what you're trying to accomplish, people will be more inclined to help you rather than tell you everything you're doing/saying wrong. I'm really not trying to be a ball-buster here, just telling you from experience. I almost got ran off this forum when i first joined, and you're right, we all start somewhere. But you learn and live and move forward or right on out the door. I started at the bottom and am now a moderator. I still learn something new everyday but my relationships i've built on here with other members are due in part to my tactfulness. You should really think about what it is you want to convey before you post. Make sure what you've typed is really the message you're trying to get across.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

JimmyBird said:


> No, I have already proved to them that they are good dogs. The only thing keeping me in my current city is we are not done renovating the other house.


Ok so now you wanna do ur research for when the times right? I respect that.

Like JTP said, what are you looking for in a dog? When you know what you want, others can help point you in the right direction so you get what you are looking for

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

welder said:


> jimmybyrd,i'd like to suggest a few things to you that mite help your cause..
> 
> first read as much as you can find..plenty of articals on the www that can help you learn more towards the type of dog you're looking for..
> 
> ...


I'm glad you know what I mean by beast. It's slang(I'm 18 so I tend to use a lot of slang). But I'm only moving a county over so not a big difference in the people that's around. Most of the pitbulls in my general area are mutts. Or are bred by bad breeders. Don't know who I can trust that's why I came here. And Just Tap Pits seems like your starting to be nice. I appreciate that and I wasn't being a butt hole when I replied. I know what produced means in the "dog world" just I figured you guys would know what I meant. I guess I'll word things differently. And if I accidently said something that doesn't sound right or if it sounds ignorant please let me know. I'm really not trying to be ignorant.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

JimmyBird said:


> I'm glad you know what I mean by beast. It's slang(I'm 18 so I tend to use a lot of slang). But I'm only moving a county over so not a big difference in the people that's around. Most of the pitbulls in my general area are mutts. Or are bred by bad breeders. Don't know who I can trust that's why I came here. And Just Tap Pits seems like your starting to be nice. I appreciate that and I wasn't being a butt hole when I replied. I know what produced means in the "dog world" just I figured you guys would know what I meant. I guess I'll word things differently. And if I accidently said something that doesn't sound right or if it sounds ignorant please let me know. I'm really not trying to be ignorant.


I wasnt trying to be mean. Im serious about these dogs is all. I've bled for these dogs. Spent way more money and time than I had. I'm the quickest to help if you come correct. I get rhe being young, using slang, being in the streets, and not knowing my ass from an anthill. Im not some old man or nothing lol. If you want pm me or maybe welder and ask what you want.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

lol...ok one more thing...if it's a pitbull it aint a mutt. but I gotcha...lol...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

LoL of course welder understands his slang words

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> So you're saying you want a dog you can train to your standards, as well as enhance/expand your own knowledge in training, have a companion and working dog and reverse the public's point of view on the breed without having to risk getting a getting a dog with possible temperament issues or structure problems!? If i'm understanding you correctly you're telling us you want an APBT and not an AST or American Bully or any variations thereof. Okay then you've come to the right place. We have a harsh way of dealing with people who come on making statements like you said in your first couple posts like "i want to turn him into a beast" and "how i keep my dog is none of your business". Also, your remark about nobody posting on your thread, well that wont fly here because you're on a public forum and when you post openly like that, you're essentially inviting every member of this forum to comment, and believe me, the majority of us will at some point. If you leave the "street talk" out of your posts and sound like you've got an education and some respect for the game as well as yourself and what you're trying to accomplish, people will be more inclined to help you rather than tell you everything you're doing/saying wrong. I'm really not trying to be a ball-buster here, just telling you from experience. I almost got ran off this forum when i first joined, and you're right, we all start somewhere. But you learn and live and move forward or right on out the door. I started at the bottom and am now a moderator. I still learn something new everyday but my relationships i've built on here with other members are due in part to my tactfulness. You should really think about what it is you want to convey before you post. Make sure what you've typed is really the message you're trying to get across.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


About what you said it sounds like I want in a dog you are completely correct. You said it way better than I did lol. I am just use to talking to friends. About the education I graduated with a "b" honor roll and a scholarship. Not bragging because I know it's not that good i'm just saying.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

welder said:


> lol...ok one more thing...if it's a pitbull it aint a mutt. but I gotcha...lol...


I mean mutt as in mixed with every breed possible. These people would call a great dane a pitbull just to sell it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

See i was your age once and though im a bit older now im not so far out of touch with youth and the current slang and terms used. Glad i was able to help you get it out lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Helped more than you think. Completely changed my perspective on this website.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey will you guys post some pictures of your dogs? Also I'm going to post a picture of my dog, will you tell me if he looks like an American Bully? He is the one on the left.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pedigree is the only way to determine breed. Great looking animal though!!! All I like is red dogs. I'll dig pics of the dogs up real fast for ya...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

"Lady in red" aka "the hooker"










"Flexing warrior" aka "Flex"










Louis (pronounced louie)


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks and thanks. Thor is my dog and Diamond(female on right) is my brothers dog.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Good looking dogs. I like the red noses better my self. Truthfully I like the fawn color a lot.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I just luckily happened to stumble in to bloodlines that had the look, drive, attitude, and size I wanted. Not a single one of my dogs is an apbt. Flex and hooker are a apbt mastiff cross and louis is a paperless mutt I rescued from a couple dope fiends.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well my bitch is technixally a pitterstaff, according to her ped (mainly T.N.T./Watchdog with some Falin's in there somewhere) but she is ADBA registered as an APBT. She will work for me, when I have time off and money for entries at WP competitions, but she's a family member and couch hog first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

What I struggle with is finding a dog that has the body build, attitude, look, size, and drive that I like. The pictures of the dogs I posted previously are all dogs that I like but the last one I like more because it has more muscle. If I had a dog that looked like that but also had the right drive and attitude ect then I'd probably have my perfect dog. I don't just mean looks wise. I like his structure.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

ThaLadyPit, very gorgeous dog. How old?


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

JimmyBird said:


> What I struggle with is finding a dog that has the body build, attitude, look, size, and drive that I like. The pictures of the dogs I posted previously are all dogs that I like but the last one I like more because it has more muscle. If I had a dog that looked like that but also had the right drive and attitude ect then I'd probably have my perfect dog. I don't just mean looks wise. I like his structure.


That's because you are seeing things all wrong my young friend any ole dog will do. I myself would like a pit to behave more like a Yorkie. That way we could have dog parties and maybe even picnic. Oh how I dream of pitty picnics on the beach in the spring.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly's dog (Bee RIP) was a pitterstaff also i believe. I could be wrong on that though as i dont remember the pedigree off the top of my head.

Thank you. My girl just turned 2 yrs old in August. She comes from a family of weight pullers. She would much rather chill on the couch with the kids than work, but eating is her favorite sport, aside from teying to jump my mutt boy who quickly puts her in her place lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

@ theladypit if you don't mind how much does she weigh. I'm asking because when I saw her I immediately thought of my pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

On a heavy day 37 lbs... averages about 35 but i could take her lower if need be. Bringing her up to 40 she looks fat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey I got one question before I go to bed. Is 3yrs. old to old to start working with a dog?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Working how? Some cases 3 yrs is the perfect age.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Is 3yrs old to old to start conditioning him?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Absolutely not Dogs can be conditioned from around a year and a half to the rest of their lives as long as they have no health issues that would prevent it or cause problems from it but, very few of those. As long as your dog is healthy no reason why it cant be conditioned.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

MSK said:


> Absolutely not Dogs can be conditioned from around a year and a half to the rest of their lives as long as they have no health issues that would prevent it or cause problems from it but, very few of those. As long as your dog is healthy no reason why it cant be conditioned.


How should I start? With walks or what?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Start off slow and work up increasing exercise little by little. Diet also is a factor raw fed dogs tend to condition better IMO since they get less junk intake but, a good kibble would suffice. Check out the conditioning section found here Conditioning - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums will give you some Ideas. You want Muscle so the dog will need fat to build from that is why start out slow and work up.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Genetics are a factor in whether or not you will get your desired results but, all dogs are conditionable. My boy Louie just a flirtpole and regular walks will get him in shape and a change to a high protein diet. They are on Diamond Hi-Energy ATM for winter which is a 25% protein and 20% fat but of a summer or show season i'll put him on Acana Wild Prairie which is a 31% protein and 17% fat. He gets a high quality and more protein when he is being heavily worked.

This was what he looked like the day I got him(picture not taken then, he was a raw fed dog before he came here and still is on occasion.)










Him leaned out to ADBA Standard (I think a week and half to two weeks after I got him)










Depends on the dog not all will lean out in such quick time and honestly I went back let him gan some weight for about a month and re done him condition cause it was to quick and the Muscle mass wasn't what it should be like this


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

That's an amazing dog. MSK, how do you feel about 4health grain free? That's what I feed my dog now.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't really have any opinions on it as I've never fed it. I don't really like feeding Diamond but, I've been feeding it for 15 years. My dogs like it but, its not desirable to me to feed it if I had the space and money they would be raw fed.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

JimmyBird said:


> That's an amazing dog. MSK, how do you feel about 4health grain free? That's what I feed my dog now.


There are a few members who do feed it, BullyGal princesspaola, myself. I personally like it and my dogs do well on it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Pknattsr said:


> @ theladypit if you don't mind how much does she weigh. I'm asking because when I saw her I immediately thought of my pup.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





ThaLadyPit said:


> On a heavy day 37 lbs... averages about 35 but i could take her lower if need be. Bringing her up to 40 she looks fat.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay...so here's a shot of my girl this evening... she's getting a little fluffy for winter time. She's about 40lbs now...though not sure since i dont have a scale.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

